

Hacking Sublime Text 2 for faster Rails project navigation - guybrush0
http://fonicmonkey.net/2013/04/22/get-productive-hack-your-code-editor-navigator/

======
evolve2k
I'm dissatisfied with the file creation process in ST2 but a quick browse of
one of your links yielded this. Thanks!

<https://github.com/noklesta/SublimeQuickFileCreator>

